
Hands-on with Hulu Plus: is it worth $10/month? - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/personal-tech/113778/hands-hulu-plus-it-worth-10month
======
gkoberger
If they want it to be worth $10 (or more), there's one big thing they'd need
to do: live streaming (or, at least upload shows right when the episode ends).

Like Dustin Curtis said, "Netflix killed Blockbuster, but Hulu is going to
kill Netflix. So much death, and I still can't watch fucking live TV on the
internet."

~~~
paul9290
live TV? What is your definition of that? LIve broadcasts of sporting and
entertainment events? Or just a contiguous stream of shows? If you want the
latter Justin.tv offers that.

As for Hulu Plus I think it's a great start and shocked by all the monkeys and
trolls who left reviews re: hulu plus iphone app. They completely diss it
because it cost $10 bucks and has ads. How much you pay for cable TV service
with ads?

~~~
friendlyhacker
Live TV, as in whats playing on the TV right now. As in, an internet broadcast
of a TV channel.

------
yanowitz
I'm looking at it as a way to replace cable tv for first run network shows (30
rock, modern family, etc.). They say they will stream that stuff at 720p. I'd
love to know how that compared to comcast. I would watch with a Mac mini
attached to the tv.

~~~
jolan
Get an antenna.

~~~
iamjustlooking
Yep, I have a HD antenna and watch network TV in 1080p. Sadly I think most
people are conditioned to believe that you cant get these channels without
cable.

~~~
simonista
Could you please explain or link to more information about how this works?

~~~
detst
Get an antenna from <any store that sells TVs>, plug it into your HD-ready TV
and scan for channels. You should get ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, PBS and other local
channels. Most channels have sub-channels that might show weather, alternate
programming or older shows from the 70s or 80s.

If you don't have an HD-ready TV, you can get a converter box from the same
store that you plug your antenna into.

If you asking about the 1080p part, most (all?) HD channels broadcast in 720p
or 1080i.

~~~
chrischen
And you don't even need a fancy "HD antenna". I'm using a broken old antenna
from analog days to receive 1080i HD from 4 of the major networks, PBS, and
then some. I also have an Eyetv connected to my computer so i have DVR
functionality.

------
joubert
ABC has an iPad app, and they've been adding more and more tv shows (and they
do all episodes). Would be cool if other networks did the same.

For movies, nothing beats netflix (I don't really watch TV, but I devour 3 to
4 films a week).

------
dcurtis
The letdown of Hulu Plus and the horrendous monstrosity that is Netflix (and
its even worse iPad app) are at least movements in the right direction. I find
solace in the mere _idea_ that one day I might be able to go to a website,
select an episode, and watch television content on my computer screen.

I don't know why this is so hard. I am willing to pay money for it! I will
open my wallet and pay money to watch TV on my computer! Even with ads!

~~~
Dobbs
> horrendous monstrosity that is Netflix

What is wrong with Netflix (besides silverlight)? I used the service for a
very long time to satisfy almost all of my TV viewing needs.

~~~
cwilson
I was about the ask the same question. My girlfriend and I watch TV shows via
Netflix on our Roku almost every evening and the experience is very good. The
only problem is everything is a bit dated (with a few exceptions), but it's
still entertaining and the back log is big enough to last us for at least a
year of casual use.

The DVD service I can't really complain about as it does exactly what they say
it will do, delivers DVDs to my door within a day for much cheaper then
renting at Blockbuster.

------
hugh3
Sounds like a no. But I assume the strategy is to slowly move everything
across from "regular" to "plus".

Still, at a significant fraction of the cost of a Netflix subscription, which
really _does_ give value for money, I can't see myself ever paying it.

~~~
kgermino
Actually if your primary interest is online streaming netflix offers unlimited
streaming in their 8.99 a month plan, a bit less than hulu.

~~~
terrellm
It's even further cheaper when you place a value on your time spent watching
Hulu's commercials. Not to mention the decreased entertainment experience from
the commercial interruptions.

~~~
hugh3
Hulu ads aren't bad. Mute the computer and switch to another tab for thirty
seconds. Far better than ads on actual television, since you know exactly when
they're going to end, and even if you miss it you can always rewind.

~~~
terrellm
It's all about perspective - when comparing to actual television sure Hulu's
single ad is a welcome breath of fresh air. When compared to Netflix, iTunes,
Amazon, DVD, etc ads become distracting whether it's 1 ad or multiple ads -
you are interrupted from the task at and either way.

BTW I certainly don't want to come across as sounding entitled. I realize
advertisers help pay the bill so that I can enjoy great shows.

------
chrischen
You don't even need Hulu plus to watch on a PS3. Hulu blocks PS3's user agent
string. You can just proxy the PS3 through a computer and replace the user
agent string.

